# Trip (in generators)



## Kathy

Hello: Tengo problemas para traducir este término en el siguiente contexto: 
Incidents beyond 30 seconds should be followed by a trip of the generator breaker until the system frequency returns to the continuous range
 
Agradezco cualquier ayuda!


----------



## cacahuatita

podría referirse a alguna especie de ciclo, si pudieras dar un poco más de contexto sería muy útil, por lo que veo es algo que tiene que ver con electricidad/electrónica...


----------



## Kathy

Gracias cacahuatita,
son las restricciones para ciertos generadores:

Dice que en un rango de frecuencia no estándar los incidentes de más de 30 segundos deben ser seguidos por un TRIP del interrrupor del generador hasta que la frecuencia del sistema regrese al rango continuo.


----------



## cyberpedant

When an electrical current exceeds a given value (in a breaker-protected circuit) the breaker (interruptor) immediately (or in this case, after 30 seconds) opens the circuit (trips) to prevent damage.


----------



## Kathy

Gracias cyberpedant, quiere decir que TRIP = Circuito?


----------



## cyberpedant

No. "Trip" is a verb meaning "to quickly _open _a circuit." If you're standing near the breaker-box you'll hear a sharp crack when this happens. Perhaps this is where the word "trip" gets its meaning.


----------



## cyberpedant

Here's the definition from the OED:
14. trans. To release (a catch, lever, or the like) by contact with a projection; to operate (a mechanism) in this way. Also more widely, to cause to operate or respond; *spec. in Electronics, to cause (a bistable device) to change from one stable state to the other; to trip out, to render electrically disconnected, esp. as an automatic action. *Cf. trip n.1 9.


----------



## Kathy

Gracias, podría decir entonces que:
"...los incidentes de más de 30 segundos deben ser seguidos por un disparo del interrrupor"?


----------



## cyberpedant

Creo que si.


----------



## Kathy

Muchísimas gracias por ayudarme a entender!


----------



## cacahuatita

No cabe duda que uno siempre aprende cosas nuevas, amo este foro!


----------

